# Trying to find: Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Bro's) exact chords



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Hey folks!

While trying to find the *REAL* chords for "Long Train Runnin" I found this video:




Looks like it's starting at the 10th fret (Gm7) ... OK with that so far. OK with the rhythm too.
But I would certainly like to find all of the chords played "as they are" showing in the video.

I have tried with UG (Ultimate Guitar) but all versions show chords starting either at the 3rd fret or plain old "basic chords".

So .... what I would like is:
All the chords with the proper (original) positions AND something resembling what UG is showing (chords, lyrics and those little "chord diagrams").

Thanks and have a healthy day!


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I've always understood it was Gm7 at the tenth fret, hammer on the "Am7" shape. Then down to a Cm7 - same chord shape on the 3rd fret, then back to 10th Gm7.

Then it's a D#Major at the 6th fret, down to a DMajor at the 5th fret, then back to the 10th fret Gm7.

How does that track with the video (typing while on a zoom meeting at work - can't watch it now...)?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There are more current videos of the band playing that song. You can get a good idea of what is being played. It looks like a mix of the same chords way up the neck, and open chords at the other end of the neck when it suits the song better.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

This is pretty close to full on accurate, from Guitar Pro that historically has excellent contributors. This is the 10th fret version on the main rhythm guitar, but it's a 4-guitar song...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> There are more current videos of the band playing that song. You can get a good idea of what is being played. It looks like a mix of the same chords way up the neck, and open chords at the other end of the neck when it suits the song better.


So, you just want to play it as it suits your taste as long as it sounds ok ?


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

alphasports said:


> This is pretty close to full on accurate, from Guitar Pro that historically has excellent contributors. This is the 10th fret version on the main rhythm guitar, but it's a 4-guitar song...


Yeah, I realize that there is more than just one electric guitar on that tune.
Thanks for the PDF !


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

bgreenhouse said:


> I've always understood it was Gm7 at the tenth fret, hammer on the "Am7" shape. Then down to a Cm7 - same chord shape on the 3rd fret, then back to 10th Gm7.
> 
> Then it's a D#Major at the 6th fret, down to a DMajor at the 5th fret, then back to the 10th fret Gm7.
> 
> How does that track with the video (typing while on a zoom meeting at work - can't watch it now...)?


Seems good to me.
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

JacquesP said:


> Seems good to me.
> Thanks for sharing that.


Then a lot of left hand muting with the rhythm to get the "wocka chicka" going. This is a song that is really fun to play. Can also be a workout for your left hand (mine at least)...

Crowd gets right into it too...



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

OMFG that '93 dance remix is an abomination, even if it is official Doobies. At least they didn't screw up the guitars.
Apologies to the OP for the sidetrack.
For anybody else that needs a palate cleanser, here is the real track with real bass and drums.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> here is the real track with real bass and drums


Thanks for that jb. 
I was wondering what the heck was going on because that's not how I learned/played the bass line.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I haven't compared any versions but this dude usually delivers the goods:


----------

